# Xtian posted this on the main bb and its worth posting here on anxiety



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Time magazine on anxiety. http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101020610/story.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Ok Eric.... do I smell politics afoot? Or did you simply overlook my posting of this very same article several days before Xtian?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

P.S. I am beginning to lean in Tom's direction


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Thanks for posting this. It may be worth it for me to buy this issue.







Hey Art, Ummm ????? I would say that Eric used this because "A" He didn't happen to see your posting on the IBS Forum OR "B" Xtian had an url and so it was easier to point folks to that so they could read it on-line.I notice I do way better when I expect the best of people, not the worst. And I also notice I do better jumping to positive conclusions rather than negative conclusions.As far as "Tom's direction"???? I didn't think there WAS a particular 'direction' to helping each other.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This looks like a good on! I'll print it out for later.







Artspirit, on the BB it's not unusual for articles to be posted several times by different people, especially if they're good ones, like this. People just don't always see the other ones.







I can't tell you how many times over the years I've posted something and had it appear over and over.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

BQ... it isn't that I always assume the worst... in fact I am quite a patient person, but if you would like to discuss this in private, I'm game. The article wasn't yet posted at the site when I found it so I could not place a URL on my post. There is often more going on than what meets the eye







Jean... I know that at times topics get repeated. It's just that I was very excited about having found the topic and it was a little disheartening when it went unnoticed... then to go on to discover this thread.I've also been getting some private emails regarding board politics which I've been working through with Eric (Shawn).Anyway.... the article is excellent for any who are not aware of the impact that anxiety can have on our lives and what some of the possible treatment alternatives may be.There's also an old saying that it is unwise to add fuel to a burning fire.We're cool, Eric.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Usually what is meeting my eyes is more than enough.... but that is me. No reason to add anything privately.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

BQ... Sometimes I'd be better off if I also were more satified with what met my eyes.







But there is this force inside me that drives me to find the truth... and I guess that's just me.Thanx for sharing,  Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sounds like you'd make a terrific detective Art.







Hope you are feeling well.BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This article reminded me of something:I had a professor (old lady who was very hard on us) who was very interested on me because her daughter had the same name as I do. So, she would notice that I was anxious for a good part of the time and that I took everything very hard on myself unlike the other guys in the class. One day she asked me when I was born, where, the time and if my birth had been a hard one (she did a lot of meditation and sometimes would say wierd stuff that would make sense). She said if my birth was a hard one it had to do with my personality and that it could explain my behaviour.







That was why she believed some of us could handle adversity better than others... because the way we were born.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Zakaya... I've heard the same before... never knew if there were any truth to it or not. I suppose all things work together to create us and make us who we are. Thanx for sharing that one.BQ.... curiosity sometimes kills the cat....







I am feeling well today... thanx for asking







Evie


----------

